# حصرى و قبل بدء التوزيع كتاب الدكتور صبرى " المرجع العملى فى تصميم و تنفيذ أعمال التكييف المركزى



## mohamed mech (21 سبتمبر 2013)

*حصرى و قبل بدء التوزيع كتاب الدكتور صبرى " المرجع العملى فى تصميم و تنفيذ أعمال التكييف المركزى"*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
حصرى وقبل بدء التوزيع كتاب الدكتور صبرى سعيد
صور بالموبايل بتاعى للكتاب 
" المرجع العملى فى تصميم و تنفيذ أعمال التكييف المركزى"
كانت هذه ستكون نسختى ولكن بناء على توصية الدكتور جارى إعداد غلاف أقوى من الموجود حاليا بالصورة
الكتاب ماشاء الله رائع و مبذول فيه جهد
و أختلف تماما عن النسخة التى رأيتها مع الدكتور العام الماضى بإضافة الكثير من الصور التوضيحية و الفصول الجديد
جزاك الله خير يا دكتور على هذا العمل و جعله فى ميزان حسناتك









​


----------



## mohamed mech (21 سبتمبر 2013)

صور الكتاب





















​


----------



## mohamed mech (21 سبتمبر 2013)

لقد طال إنتظارى للكتاب ولكن بعد أن رأيته تمنيت ان أعطى للدكتور المزيد من الوقت لمزيد من الاضافات بالكتاب
الصور فى الرابط

 http://www.4shared.com/rar/DpA6Tldb/Inbox.html

:84:​


----------



## ENG.MOHAMED SWELM (21 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

كيف يمكنني الحصول علي نسخه من الكتاب 
وشكرا


----------



## ahmedbayomy (22 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا لك وكيف يتم الحصول على نسخة؟؟؟


----------



## aati badri (22 سبتمبر 2013)

الف مبروك للبروف
وفي انتظار انتاجك ياهندسة


----------



## م. رياض النجار (22 سبتمبر 2013)

يا سلام سلم ...

الله يبارك فيكم وبجهودكم

أخبرونا بكيفية الحصول عليه وموعد النشر ...
​


----------



## agordat1977 (22 سبتمبر 2013)

riyadh1 قال:


> يا سلام سلم ...
> 
> الله يبارك فيكم وبجهودكم
> 
> ...




*بانتظار الرد و شكرا*


----------



## عمران احمد (22 سبتمبر 2013)

بانتظار الرد لو تكرمتم عن كيفية الحصول على نسخة من هذا المرجع


----------



## وائل البرعى (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*نعم بالفعل أوكد على كلام المهندس محمد ميكانيك لأنى ايضا رأيت الكتاب وأعجبنى جدا محتواه .
جزى الله الدكتور خير الجزاء*


----------



## محمود عويضة (22 سبتمبر 2013)

كيف لي أن أحصل على نسختي يا شباب ؟
وجزا الله الدكتور/صبري سعيد عنا خير الجزاء.


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (22 سبتمبر 2013)

ما شاء الله يا بشمهندس صبري يبدو أن الكتاب غني بالمعلومات القيمة

هل هناك مكتبة تتولى توزيعه في دبي؟​


----------



## eng - mahmoud (22 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا ليك يا بشمهندس محمد على طرح الموضوع 

ازى حضرتك يا بشمهندس صبرى 
ما شاء كتاب رائع جدا و غنى عن اى كتب تانى 
اتمنى لك مزيد من النجاح 
كنت محتاج نسخة من الكتاب من مصر 
هو البشمهندس / محمد عبد الفتاح هيكون مسئول عن توزيع الكتاب فى مصر 
​


----------



## younis najjar (22 سبتمبر 2013)

ما شاء الله زادك الله علماً وجعلك ذخرا لهذه الامة 
وبالتوفيق يابشمهندس صبري 
ولكن سؤالي هو: كيف استطيع الحصول على نسخة من الكتاب في العراق؟ 
وشكرا.​


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (22 سبتمبر 2013)

الواضح أنه كتاب قيم وبالتوفيق يا دكتور صبري وإلي الأمام دائماً


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (22 سبتمبر 2013)

يادكتور/صبرى إتخذ كل الإجراءات اللازمة لحماية الكتاب من السرقة وإعادة طباعته فى لبنان بشكل مختلف وإعادة طرحه بالأسواق كما حدث مع كتب أستاذى الدكتور/رمضان محمود ومعك أنت شخصيا قبل ذلك وتم طرح كتاب لك فى ليبيا بشكل مختلف وبإسم مؤلف لص.


----------



## OODAO_006 (23 سبتمبر 2013)

نسال عن كيفية الحصول على نسخه من الكتاب ومتى يبدا توزيعه


----------



## zanitty (23 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس صبرى


----------



## amirhelmy (23 سبتمبر 2013)

الحمد لله ان هذا العمل الرائع ظهر للنور جزاك الله خيرا يا دكتور صبري والي الأمام دائما


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (24 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم جميعا و شكرا لمروركم و تعليقاتكم الغنية بالود و المحبة و التقدير، و آسف للتأخير الغير متعمد و سيتم توزيع النسخ حسب أولوية الحجز المالي للكتاب و أرجو من كل زميل تكرم و أرسل ثمن الكتاب ( المساهمة في طبع الكتاب ) أن يتكرم و يرسل لي إيميل بصورة سند الدفع مصحوبا برقم الهاتف و مكان التواجد ،
و من يرغب في اقتناء الكتاب فانه سيتم طباعة عشرين نسخة أخري تتم في خلال شهر نوفمبر يإذنه تعالي و ستكون أسبقية التسليم طبقا لأسبقية الحجز 
بالنسبة للزملاء في العراق سيتم مراسلة أحد المكاتب الهندسية و هو مملوك للدكتور محبس وله فرع في الأردن سيم التعامل معه بخصوص الإخوة الزملاء بالعراق 
بالنسبة لللإخوة في عمان و الإمارات سيتم ارسال النسخ مباشرة لهم بالبريد و جاري بحث الطريقة المثلي لتليم الكتاب ، و رجاء أرجو لمن سيحصل على الكتاب أن يحافظ على حقوقي فالمبلغ المدفوع في الكتاب هو مساهمة منكم في تكلفة الطباعة و كنت أود أن يزيد عدد الحاجزين حتي يمكنني اسناد طبعه لمطبعة موثوقة ، و لكن أسأل الله العون في طباعة مايطلب من نسخ 
و لا يفوتني أن أشكر و انحني إجلالا لإدارة المنتدي و مشرفيه بصفة خاصة على تكرمهم بالسماح بنشر إعلان الكتاب و أوجه التحية للزميل محمد عبد الرحيم الذي تكرم بهذا الموضوع و قد لمست الفرحة في عينيه و أحسستها من لقائه الدافئ و حرصه على تصوير اول نسخة كاملة من الكتاب جزاه الله خيرا و أشكر كل من تكرم بمداخلة . و بإمكان الزملاء الحريصين على الحجز المخاطبة بالبريد الخاص الموجود بالمنتدي 
و أذكركم و أذكر نفسي بأنه فوق كل ذي علم عليم 
و الله المستعان
الكتاب مسجل في مكتبة الملك فهد و دار الكتب و الوثائق المصرية 
و الله الحارس و خير حافظ 
اللهم إني أعيذ نفسي و أهلي و كتابي و أمة محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم و عبادك المخلصين بكلمات الله التامات من شر ما خلقت و ذرأت و برأت - آمين


----------



## عمران احمد (24 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير و بارك الله فيكم اجمعين و وفقكم الله الى ما يحبه و يرضاه


----------



## egystorm (24 سبتمبر 2013)

ياريت نعرف كيفية الحصول على الكتاب


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (25 سبتمبر 2013)

[font=&quot]صبري عبد المعطي محمد سعيد[/font]
[h=1][font=&quot]رقم الحساب في الراجحي : [/font]sa78 8000 0207 6080 1095 0831 iban[font=&quot][/font][/h] 
رجاء الاحنغاظ بايصال الإيداع 
و الله المستعان


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (25 سبتمبر 2013)

بشمهندس كم سعر الكتاب وكيف يمكن الحصول عليه خارج السعودية؟


----------



## عمران احمد (25 سبتمبر 2013)

برجاء الرد كم سعر الكتاب و كيفية الحصول عليه بمصر من فضلك حضرتك
هام جدا جدا جدا


----------



## fayek9 (25 سبتمبر 2013)

كم سعر الكتاب ؟ وهل أقوم بتحويل المبلغ على الحساب ال حضرتك كتبته ؟ وكيف سيصلنى ف مصر ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمود الستاوى (25 سبتمبر 2013)

مبروك للدكتور صبرى وجزاه الله خيرا فهو استاذى وتعلمت منه الكثير وانا كنت اعمل معه فى مدينة الخبر فى جامعة البترول


----------



## سامح محمد (25 سبتمبر 2013)

دكتور صبرى
شاكرين لمجهودك
انا موجود فى السعودية وعاوز نسخة من المرجع


----------



## agordat1977 (25 سبتمبر 2013)

أسامة الحلبي قال:


> بشمهندس كم سعر الكتاب وكيف يمكن الحصول عليه خارج السعودية؟




*بانتظار ردك دكتورنا الهمام*


----------



## samsalah (26 سبتمبر 2013)

بانتظار الرد كيف يمكن حجز النسخة وانا بالسعودية


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (26 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
سعر الكتاب 200 ريال و هو جزء من التكلفة الحقيقية للكتاب 
يتم ايداع المبلغ بالحساب و ترسل ايصالات الإيداع بالإيميل أو عبر بريد الملتقي مصحوبا بعنوان مكان إقامته و رقم الهاتف و سيتم إخطاركم بتكلفة مصاريف البريد و اتمني اني أقدر أوفر في ثمن الإرسال بالبريد بأن أرسل الكتاب مع زملاء موثوق فيها يتبرعون بتوصيل الكتاب للزملاء فلا يخلو الأمر من تواجد زملاء يسافرون الي أنحاء مختلفة و فيهم الخير 
ولكم كل التقدير و الاحترام و خاص تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق و الاستفادة القصوي من مادة الكتاب .
و الله المستعان


----------



## mohamed mech (26 سبتمبر 2013)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> سعر الكتاب 200 ريال و هو جزء من التكلفة الحقيقية للكتاب
> يتم ايداع المبلغ بالحساب و ترسل ايصالات الإيداع بالإيميل أو عبر بريد الملتقي مصحوبا بعنوان مكان إقامته و رقم الهاتف و سيتم إخطاركم بتكلفة مصاريف البريد و اتمني اني أقدر أوفر في ثمن الإرسال بالبريد بأن أرسل الكتاب مع زملاء موثوق فيها يتبرعون بتوصيل الكتاب للزملاء فلا يخلو الأمر من تواجد زملاء يسافرون الي أنحاء مختلفة و فيهم الخير
> ولكم كل التقدير و الاحترام و خاص تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق و الاستفادة القصوي من مادة الكتاب .
> و الله المستعان




أقدر لك تعاونك يا دكتور و لكن لا أنصحك بتحمل تكاليف إضافية للكتاب 
حسب علمى ال 20 نسخة الاول صرفت اكثر مما تم تحويله لسعادتكم و انا واحد من الناس مستعد لتحويل فرق التكلفة لانى لا ارضى ان تعطينى علم و مال فى نفس الوقت
نأمل اعادة دراسة التكلفة حتى لا يكون هناك نفقة إضافية من جيبك
و شكرا لك


----------



## egystorm (26 سبتمبر 2013)

نرجو ارسال بيانات التحويل وحسابة


----------



## عمران احمد (28 سبتمبر 2013)

انا اتفق تماما مع رأى المهندس محمد ميكانيك
و جزاك الله كل خير
و بالنسبة لبيانات التحويل موجودة فى الصفحة رقم 3


----------



## eng.amoudi (28 سبتمبر 2013)

هذا هوا العلم الذي ينتفع به ... اسأل الله ان يكون في موازين حسناتك 
لكن فقط انا في مدينة جده كم احول اضافة الى مبلغ الكتاب ؟؟؟
ارجو التوضيح منكم وشكرا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (29 سبتمبر 2013)

على استحياء فإن تكلفة التغليف 50 ريال فالغلاف سميك و مغلف بطبقة حماية بلاستيكية و سأحاول التغلب على تكلفة التوصيل ما أمكن 
و كنت أتمني أن يكون عدد الحاجزين كبيرا لتقل التكلفة لكن أحمد الله على نعمه و أفضاله التي لا تعد ولا تحصي


----------



## اسلام عمار (29 سبتمبر 2013)

انا عاوز اشترى نسخة ورقم التليفون 01004339923 انا من اسكندرية -مصر


----------



## اسلام عمار (29 سبتمبر 2013)

ويوجد مهندس سوف ينزل من السعودية يوم الخميس القادم الى الاسكندرية ممكن شراءالكتناب وممكن نكون موزعين لها


----------



## eng.amoudi (29 سبتمبر 2013)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> صبري عبد المعطي محمد سعيد
> *رقم الحساب في الراجحي : sa78 8000 0207 6080 1095 0831 iban*
> 
> 
> ...



بعد وضع رقم الحساب في خانه التحويل يأتي الرد " رقم حساب الراجحي غير صحيح " 

ارجوا الايضاح من سعادتكم وشكرا


----------



## ابابراء (29 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاستاذ الدكتور صبري المحترم 
واخيرا حصل مهندسوا التبريد على مبتغاهم بالحصول على نسخة من الكتاب والذي هو نتيجة حصالة خبرتك اطال الله عمرك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ورد الله الجميل لك ولاولادك واحفادك كيفما يرضاه سبحانه وتعالى اسال الله التوفيق لكم في الدنيا والاخرة وان تدعوا لنا بان نصبح من المهندسينالبارعين مثلك في تخصصنا الذي حرمنا عهودا من المعلومات عنه كهذه
اسال الله لك السداد في خطاك وفقك الله 

من فضلك يرجى اعلام اخوتك من مهندسي التبريد في العراق على الطريقة المثلى للحصول على الكتاب والذي انا واحد منهم ولا تكترث بالنسبة للمبلغ لان العلم لا يقدر بثمن وانا مستعد لشراء الكتاب بضعف الثمن لاساعد نفسي بالحصول على اجر المساعدة في نشر الكتاب بارك الله فيك وفينا وفي امة محمد صل الله عليه وسلم اجمعين
اخوك المهندس محمد ابابراء


----------



## ابابراء (29 سبتمبر 2013)

عذرا ايميلي الشخصي هو [email protected]


----------



## amro khoder (29 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم د/ صبرى استاذنا العظيم 
لابد من وضع قيمة الكتاب المناسبة واضافة هامش ربح كما ترى فالعلم لايقدر بثمن فيكفى انك استعملت وقتك فى خدمة غيرك وانك توفر على المهندسين سنوات من الخبرة مع تقديرى لك ولما استفاده رواد المنتدى من معلوماتك القيمة بلا تكلف وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك وجزاك عنا خيرا فى الدنيا والأخرة


----------



## ENG.MOHAMED SWELM (29 سبتمبر 2013)

mohamed mech قال:


> أقدر لك تعاونك يا دكتور و لكن لا أنصحك بتحمل تكاليف إضافية للكتاب
> حسب علمى ال 20 نسخة الاول صرفت اكثر مما تم تحويله لسعادتكم و انا واحد من الناس مستعد لتحويل فرق التكلفة لانى لا ارضى ان تعطينى علم و مال فى نفس الوقت
> نأمل اعادة دراسة التكلفة حتى لا يكون هناك نفقة إضافية من جيبك
> و شكرا لك



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا للمجهود المبذول واود مقابلتك والحصول علي نسخه من الكتاب وانا مقيم بالرياض ومتعد لمقابلتك ولكن اود منك ارسال رقم هاتفك في رساله حتي اتمكن من مقابلتك وشكرا


----------



## Nile Man (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*السلام عليكم اين و كيف يمكنني الحصول على الكتاب*

السلام عليكم اين و كيف يمكنني الحصول على الكتاب؟؟؟؟


----------



## bayoumy ayman (29 سبتمبر 2013)

ممتاز جدا ومفيد


----------



## mostafakamal (29 سبتمبر 2013)

تنقلت بين الخمس صفحات ولا احد يرد على الاسئلة 
وهى كيفية الحصول على الكتاب فى مصر
ياجماعة فقط الرد
هل يمكن الحصول عليه ام لا​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (30 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
بخصوص النسخ المطلوبة للزملاء في مصر يرجي الصبر فتكلفة الكتاب تعوق تصريفه في مصر في الوقت الحاضر فليس لدي رقم لعدد النسخ المطلوبة التي تساهم في تخفيض التكلفة


----------



## abuelela35 (30 سبتمبر 2013)

يجعل الله ما قدمت في ميزان حسناتك يا باشمهندس صبري سعيد ....و أرجو مراجعة رقم حساب الراجحي لان فيه أحد الاعضاء اشتكي انه خاطيء ....لاني محتاج نسخة و اذا كنت حضرتك في الدمام يمكنني مقابلتك مباشرة لو وقتك يسمح


----------



## عمران احمد (30 سبتمبر 2013)

استاذنا الجليل دكتور صبري سعيد
برجاء التاكيد على رقم الحساب
ثانيا : برجاء من احد الاعضاء وضع الرابط الاصلى للموضوع دعوة لاقتناء المرجع العملى للتكييف المركزى للدكتور صبري سعيد
و شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Nile Man (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*Please*

يا سيدي الفاضل ابلغنا عن كيفية الحطول على الكتاب


----------



## mohamed mech (4 أكتوبر 2013)

والبركة فيك مهندس امير :28:​


----------



## omarjamain (15 أكتوبر 2013)

الله يجزيكم كل خير
كيف ممكن نحصل على نسخه من الكتاب


----------



## rany_love10 (26 ديسمبر 2013)

انا مقيم بالرياض واريد شراء نسخه من الكتاب ارجو ارسال رقم جوالك برساله خاصه


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (27 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم دكتور صبري
الرجاء معرفة كيفية الحصول على الكتاب في قطر


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (28 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
بمجرد الانتهاء من طباعة و تجليد العشرين نسخة سأخبركم بمشيئة الله عن كيفية وصول النسخ اليكم و من حيث الزملاء المقيمين في الرياض فسيكون الخبر أيضا عند زميلي و صديقي و أخونا الكريم م محمد عبد الرحيم 
و بارك الله لكم


----------



## whitebear87 (28 ديسمبر 2013)

هل من الممكن ايجاد الكتاب في معرض القاهرة للكتاب 2013 ولو موجود هيبقي في اي دار نشر


----------



## ابابراء (28 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم يا استاذي العزيز صبري سعيد
بعد التحية فاني احب ان اعبر عن شعوري تجاه كتابك
الحقيقة والله اعلم اني كتبت لك اكثر من مرتين واكثر والله اعلم حول كيفية الحصول على الكتاب في العراق وقلت لك اني مهندس تبريد وتكييف خريج سنة 2003واحتاجها كثيرا وقلت لك اني مستعد لشراء الكتاب ب 200 دولا ولكن بشرط ان احصل عليه وليس وعودا حتى وصلت الى مرحلة الارهاق النفسي ومن ثم الياس وكله بسبب كتاب
استاذي العزيز ان كنت لا تستطيع طبع الكتاب ارسله لي بنسخته الالكترونيه وساشتريه منك بالسعر الذي تحدده ولكن ارجوك لا تجعلنا نتعلق بالامال 
علما ان ايميلي هو [email protected]


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (29 يناير 2014)

أقسم لك أني سأرسل لكم النسخة مهما كلفتني 
المشكلة أني أضعف أمام رغباتكم رغم ما أعانيه في عملية الطباعة 
و أسأل الله التوفيق


----------



## almasa (29 يناير 2014)

كم ثمن الكتاب مهندس ؟؟
وكيف يمكنني الحصول عليه في الإمارات ؟؟
ومشكور على الكتاب القيم


----------



## العراق الى الابد (30 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم ورجمة الله
انا ايضا اوافق الري مع الاخ ابابراء لانه في العراق لا توجد خدمة البريد ولا توجد عناوين مضبوطة يمكن الارسال اليها وقد يقوم موظف البريد بسرقته او قد يرميه في الشارع لانه بكل بساطة لا يوجد من يحاسبه على ما يفعل. قام صديق لي من الصين بارسال بعض الهدايا الى مدينة الموصل لكنني لم ارى اي منها قط. لذلك فان حل النسخة الالكترونية سيكون الافضل بالنسبة للعراقيين مع ان يقدم كل منهم تعهدا وقسما بعدم نشر الكتاب باية طريقة الكترونية او ميكانيكية فقط له الحق بطباعة نسخة واحدة له.. والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## engtekno (30 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم 
كيف يمكن الحصول على الكتاب فى مصر


----------



## مهندس احمد خضر (31 يناير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعل هذا العمل في ميــــــــــــزان حسناتكم
اللهم علمنا ما ينفعنا وانفعنا بما علمتنا


----------



## أحمد مجدى الكحكى (31 يناير 2014)

هل الكتاب متوفر بالرياض


----------



## عمران احمد (1 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله كل خير و بارك الله فيكم اجمعين 
و الى الامام دائما


----------



## elmuthana algaali (3 فبراير 2014)

مشكور كتير يا هندسه


----------



## elmuthana algaali (3 فبراير 2014)

انا محتاج لى كتاب يحتوى على شرح اتوكاد ميب 2010 ضرورى لوعندكم


----------



## engoko (3 فبراير 2014)

لو سمحت يادكتور صبري الكتاب هينزل مصر امتى ومين اللى هيبقى مسئول عن توزيعه لانى واحد من الناس محتاجه ضرووووووووووووووورى


----------



## engoko (3 فبراير 2014)

ده رقم تليفونى يادكتور صبري 00201009213341


----------



## المهندس السليمي (4 فبراير 2014)

مهندس صبري 

انا في مدينة الرياض اريد ان احصل على نسخة من الكتاب

واريد رقم جوالك للتواصل فضلاً ارسل لي على الخاص علما ان رقم الحساب خاطئ

لا يمكنني ارسال رسالة خاصة لك لاني لم اكمل 50 مشاركة

وشكراً


----------



## juve211 (12 فبراير 2014)

السلام عليكم بش مهندس
اخوك المهندس محمد من الأردن و أعمل بالرياض
ارجو ان تخبرني كيفية الحصول على الكتاب و كيفية الدفع
رقم موبايلي هو 0568896307


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (12 فبراير 2014)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
رقم الحساب في الراجحي :
207608010950831
صبري عبد المعطي محمد سعيد
ورقم الحساب في سامبا :
0208120750 
استلام الكتاب بعد الدفع بشهر بمشيئة الله وفي المكان الذي تحدده داخل المملكة علي ان ترسل لي ايميل بصورة ايصال الدفع و رقم الجوال و صندوق البريد - القيمة المطلوبة 350 ريال للنسخة و الرقم يقل عن التكلفة بخمس و أربعين ريال 
و في حالة حجز الزملاء عدد 500 نسخة فان ثمن الكتاب سيكون مخفضا جدا و اذا تكرم أحد المؤسسات أو المكاتب الاستشارية بحجز مساحة اعلانية ببطن غلاف الكتاب أو في صفحة مستقلة فسينعكس ذلك على سعر الكتاب و الله ولي التوفيق 
تقبلوا وافر احترامي


----------



## egystorm (12 فبراير 2014)

انا من الرياض وبراحة عايز الكتاب دا باى طريقة وانا سالت كتير جدا فى اكثر من موضوع عن الكتاب ومخدتش رد من حد خالص عايز اعرف احول كام بالظبط وازاى هنستلم الكتاب وامتى ؟؟؟
بانتظار ردكم


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (13 فبراير 2014)

انظر المشاركة رقم 71 
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ماهر عطية (13 فبراير 2014)

السلام عليكم مهندس صبري المحترم انا في ابو ظبي كيف اقدر احصل على الكتاب ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (13 فبراير 2014)

و عليكم السلام أخي الكريم 
سيضاف لثمن الكتاب مصاريف البريد فإذا أمكن وجود أكثر من طلب فسيخفض رسم البريد على كل كتاب 
و دائما في خدمتكم


----------



## king hema (13 فبراير 2014)

السلام عليكم مهندس صبري سعيد
انا فى قطر ياريت تقولى المبلغ شامل رسوم البريد وممكن يوصل امتى

وشكرا


----------



## ibrahim antar (18 مارس 2014)

هو فيه ايه يادكتور انته كل شوية تزود فى سعر الكتاب من 200 ريال الى 350 ريال ،


----------



## ماهر عطية (28 أبريل 2014)

*رد: حصرى و قبل بدء التوزيع كتاب الدكتور صبرى " المرجع العملى فى تصميم و تنفيذ أعمال التكييف المركزى*

ياجماعة سجلنا على الكتاب ماحدا خبرنا ولا ارسل لنا كيف منقدر منشتريه كون الذين يستطيعون الحصول عليه فقط من السعودية انا من ابو ظبي واتمنى الحصول على هذا الكتاب فياريت تخبرونا كيف


----------



## المهندس السليمي (29 أبريل 2014)

*رد: حصرى و قبل بدء التوزيع كتاب الدكتور صبرى " المرجع العملى فى تصميم و تنفيذ أعمال التكييف المركزى*

السلام عليكم

انا دفعت من ثلاث شهور مبلغ 350 ريال 
الكتاب ماوصل الى الان ولا احد اتصل بي وللاسف لايوجد رد


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (29 أبريل 2014)

*رد: حصرى و قبل بدء التوزيع كتاب الدكتور صبرى " المرجع العملى فى تصميم و تنفيذ أعمال التكييف المركزى*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
لا تقلق ياسيدي سيصلكم الكتاب قريبا 
و معذرة على التأخير الذي فيه بإذن الله خير كثير
و توصيل الكتاب مسئوليتي الشخصية
و لو أن كل من سجل طلبا دفع القيمة لأمكن تسليم الكتاب خلال شهر و نصف و هذا التزام المطبعة التي تطلب سداد حق النسخ المطلوبة كاملا 
و الله المستعان


----------



## ابابراء (2 مايو 2014)

*رد: حصرى و قبل بدء التوزيع كتاب الدكتور صبرى " المرجع العملى فى تصميم و تنفيذ أعمال التكييف المركزى*

الاسم محمد مظفر نامق
الدولة العراق
المحافظة كركوك
الايميل [email protected]
عدد النسخ 2


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (13 مايو 2014)

*رد: حصرى و قبل بدء التوزيع كتاب الدكتور صبرى " المرجع العملى فى تصميم و تنفيذ أعمال التكييف المركزى*

السلام عليكم دكتور صبري
انا في قطر ومحتاج 3 نسخ من الكتاب


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (13 مايو 2014)

*رد: حصرى و قبل بدء التوزيع كتاب الدكتور صبرى " المرجع العملى فى تصميم و تنفيذ أعمال التكييف المركزى*

ازاي ققدر اشتري الكتاب؟


----------



## ENG/A.H.M (13 مايو 2014)

*رد: حصرى و قبل بدء التوزيع كتاب الدكتور صبرى " المرجع العملى فى تصميم و تنفيذ أعمال التكييف المركزى*

جزاك الله خيرا دكتور صبرى


----------



## علاء محمد موسى (8 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

كيف يمكنني الحصول علي نسخه من الكتاب 
وشكرا​


----------



## علاء محمد موسى (8 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

كيف يمكنني الحصول علي نسخه من الكتاب ​جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## اسلام نبيه (8 نوفمبر 2014)

الرجاء كيف يمكن الحصول على النسخه انا بالرياض مع الشكر


----------



## eng.a.nabiel (10 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم انا عايز كتاب


----------



## eng.a.nabiel (10 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم انا عايز كتاب 
انا بالرياض


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (11 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم زملائي الأعزاء 
يرجي التواصل مع الزملاء الأصدقاء الإخوة : 
م /عبد العزيز الشهري 0556789310 الرياض 
م/ محمد عبد الرحيم ( محمد ميك ) 0568617330  في جدة و مكة المكرمة  
م / وائل شفيق 0568449503 الجبيل 
م / أسامة الحلبي 00971555584043  في دبي و الامارات العربية و عمان 
م /محمد سلامة الراضي في قطر ( أرجو ان يتكرم برقم جواله ) 
م / زكريا أحمد جبر 00201227089413 بالقاهرة جمهورية مصر العربية 
و كلهم جزاهم الله خيرا لا نفع لأحد منهم الا مرضاة الله ثم طلب دعاؤكم 
و تستطيعون التواصل مع أي من حضراتهم عن طريق رسائل الملتقي في حالة تعذر التواصل بالهاتف 
بالنسبة للزملاء في العراق لا منفذ الا يكون زميل بالأردن أو الكويت يتولي المهمة 
بخصوص تحصيل قيمة الكتاب فالحسابات البنكية موجودة في الصفحات السابقة و الـ swift code لبنك سامبا هو : sambsari لمن هو خارج المملكة العربية السعودية أو يتم تسليم ايصال السداد البنكي او القيمة للزميل الذي سيتم استلام الكتاب منه لحظة استلام الكتاب
و الله المستعان 
وفقكم الله


----------



## شريف برادعية (11 نوفمبر 2014)

دكتوري الفاضل , ارغب في الحصول على نسخة من كتابكم الرائع
م. شريف محمود برادعية
الرياض - حي المونسية - طريق الرياض الدمام
ارجو ارسالة رسالة برقم هاتف حضرتكم للتواصل والحصول على نسخة ان امكن


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (13 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم يرجي التواصل مع الزميل م عبد العزيز الشهري - الرياض و هاتفة مذكور في مشاركة سابقة


----------



## AHMADBHIT (13 نوفمبر 2014)

مفيش أحد في المدينة يادكتور


----------



## AHMADBHIT (13 نوفمبر 2014)

دكتور صبرى سعيد قال:


> السلام عليكم يرجي التواصل مع الزميل م عبد العزيز الشهري - الرياض و هاتفة مذكور في مشاركة سابقة



مفيش احد في المدينه يادكتور


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (13 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ارسل لي رقم هاتفكم و صندوق البريد و الاسم كامل و سأرسل لكم الكتاب بمشيئة الله ، البريد العادي يكلفك 20 ريال اضافية و الممتاز 75 ريال و الممتاز أسرع و يمكن ارسال النسخ لمن يطلب فيما بعد عندك و اللي يسلمك سند ايداع القيمة تسلمه الكتاب 
ويمكنكم ايداع القيمة في حسابي و اخطاري بصورة الايداع مع البيانات المذكورة و سيتم ارسال الكتاب فورا و لو فيه اكثر من زميل في حدود ثلاثة تقريبا نفس قيمة البريد
موفق باذن الله و نسألكم الدعاء في الروضة الشريفة


----------



## zakarya ahmad (4 سبتمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيراا دكتور سعيد ....


----------



## أحمد مجدى الكحكى (9 سبتمبر 2015)

دكتور سعيد 
السلام عليكم 
شكرا جزيلا علي هذا المجهود الرائع.
انا موجود بالرياض - كتير حاولت اتصل بالمهندس عبد العزيز الشهري لكن للأسف جوالة مغلق 
يا ترى في طريقة تواصل أخرى للحصول علي الكتاب 

هذا رقمي : 0542230003
ايميل : [email protected]


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (9 سبتمبر 2015)

أحمد مجدى الكحكى قال:


> دكتور سعيد
> السلام عليكم
> شكرا جزيلا علي هذا المجهود الرائع.
> انا موجود بالرياض - كتير حاولت اتصل بالمهندس عبد العزيز الشهري لكن للأسف جوالة مغلق
> ...



السلام عليكم اخي الكريم الزميل المهندس عبد العزيز يعمل في برج الفيصلية بالرياض و احيانا يكون مشغول و انا كنت في الرياض الأسبوع الماضي و كلمني لكي نتقابل لكن ظروف ما منعته من أن أراه فحاول مرة اخري و هو إنسان فاضل و كله خير يمكنك ارسال رسالة له بالواتس اب ايضا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (9 سبتمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم زملائي الأعزاء 
يرجي التواصل مع الزملاء الأصدقاء الإخوة : 
م /عبد العزيز الشهري 0556789310 الرياض 
م/ محمد عبد الرحيم ( محمد ميك ) 0568617330  في جدة و مكة المكرمة  
م / وائل شفيق 0568449503 الجبيل 
م / أسامة الحلبي 00971555584043  في دبي و الامارات العربية و عمان 
م /محمد سلامة الراضي في قطر ( أرجو ان يتكرم برقم جواله ) 
م / زكريا أحمد جبر 00201227089413 بالقاهرة جمهورية مصر العربية 
و كلهم جزاهم الله خيرا لا نفع لأحد منهم الا مرضاة الله ثم طلب دعاؤكم 
و تستطيعون التواصل مع أي من حضراتهم عن طريق رسائل الملتقي في حالة تعذر التواصل بالهاتف 
بالنسبة للزملاء في العراق لا منفذ الا يكون زميل بالأردن أو الكويت يتولي المهمة 
بخصوص تحصيل قيمة الكتاب فالحسابات البنكية موجودة في الصفحات السابقة و الـ swift code لبنك سامبا هو : sambsari لمن هو خارج المملكة العربية السعودية أو يتم تسليم ايصال السداد البنكي او القيمة للزميل الذي سيتم استلام الكتاب منه لحظة استلام الكتاب
و الله المستعان 
وفقكم الله


----------



## محمود عبدالحميد22 (19 أبريل 2018)

thanks


----------



## محمود عبدالحميد22 (19 أبريل 2018)

thanks​
​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (22 أبريل 2018)

محمود عبدالحميد22 قال:


> thanks​
> ​



[h=3]

السلام عليكم يمكنكم التواصل برسالة خاصة مع الزميل الفاضل[/h] mohamed mech


----------

